# Opinion on yield



## Wingedcloud (May 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I currently have in my possession 17,4kg of complete RAM boards and some (not much) slot processors.
Do you think, from your experience, that I will be able to get 20g of gold, processing fingers in AP and getting the gold inside the IC's in the memory boards?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Best regards,
Winged


----------



## nickvc (May 24, 2016)

Ram should run at around a gram a kilo if you do it right, maybe slightly more if your very good at recovery and refining, if you have an offer that is close take it.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 24, 2016)

It also depend on what kind of IC is used on RAM and how many. Some RAM does have just 8 IC there and kilogram of that kind of RAM would not go even close to 1g. Some older do have thick IC which also lower yield as there will be less of them in a kilo compared to thin or BGA IC. Best will be scenario with RAM with both sides populated fully with BGA IC.


----------



## Wingedcloud (May 24, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> It also depend on what kind of IC is used on RAM and how many. Some RAM does have just 8 IC there and kilogram of that kind of RAM would not go even close to 1g. Some older do have thick IC which also lower yield as there will be less of them in a kilo compared to thin or BGA IC. Best will be scenario with RAM with both sides populated fully with BGA IC.


Hi,

What I have is mixed types of RAM. I processed about half of the whole product (cutting fingers and removing IC's). Got 675g of fingers. Havent got all of the IC's yet. Have 520g so far. I estimated I will get around 10kg of IC's from all the RAM.

Winged


----------



## solar_plasma (May 24, 2016)

Wingedcloud said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > It also depend on what kind of IC is used on RAM and how many. Some RAM does have just 8 IC there and kilogram of that kind of RAM would not go even close to 1g. Some older do have thick IC which also lower yield as there will be less of them in a kilo compared to thin or BGA IC. Best will be scenario with RAM with both sides populated fully with BGA IC.
> ...



This sounds as about 15g to me. So, I would expect between 15 and 17g, most probably not 20g. But that's only qualified estimation and the numbers could easily be wrong.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 25, 2016)

Wingedcloud said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > It also depend on what kind of IC is used on RAM and how many. Some RAM does have just 8 IC there and kilogram of that kind of RAM would not go even close to 1g. Some older do have thick IC which also lower yield as there will be less of them in a kilo compared to thin or BGA IC. Best will be scenario with RAM with both sides populated fully with BGA IC.
> ...



Well I would guess that it is far too optimistic guess. According to some of my observation I would go for about a half of what you guessed (even less than that).
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&start=630#p240299

That is my observation when I did some long RAM from servers which were mostly fully populated on both sides.
There is no way that IC would account for half of total weight of RAM stick. It is actually less than a third, if only one side is populated it could be about 1/5th.


----------



## Wingedcloud (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I appreciate all your answers.

I came back to deliver a little follow up on my initial question. I recently ended processing all the cutted fingers, that summed up to around 1420g. Through AP processing, I got a beautiful 4g nugget. That seems to be a very good yield, considering the amount of fingers i started with. 
I'm collecting the IC's from the whole RAM's I got, to get them processed and collect as much gold as I can 

I'll bring back some news when I'm finished.

I'll leave a pick from the nugget I got for your appreciation  I know I'm not the best guy around melting, but hey...i'll get there 




Winged


----------



## Adrian2 (Mar 23, 2021)

heyyyy,, nice job for the RAM fingers , you're a champ  ,
i want to have news about the chips that u're gonna process ,
personally , from my own experience , if you process these 17,4 kg RAM ( the entire RAM body ,not only the fingers, and the chips after removal) you will be able to get your 20 g and probably even bit more , you will see when you'll finish to process all of them. RAM stick have gold on fingers , on the solder joints and the chips attached to it and the process that you're gonna use will be very important for each lot or for the entire lot.

nice job.


----------



## alexxx (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't understand why people are still doing recovery from ram.
Once sorted for reusable this material should be sold right away in my opinion.
No way anybody can achieve a higher profitability when taking into account your time, cost of acids, losses, health risk, waste disposal, commission for Au broker, assay fees and so on...

with very little research you will find a buyer for $20 usd per lb regardless of where you are on the planet.

stop trying doing recovery from ram if your goal is to make money.
if its a hobby because you want to go trough the whole process and hold gold into your hands, well, that's a different story.

sort for reusable, sell right away the scrap, run away with your money, reinvest, move on to the next project.
Flip it fast and find more. By the time you are done with the recovery and have money in your hands from that beautifull shinny metal, you could have flipped the ram money 10 times for way more profit.

your time is money.
For me, selling right away the scrap and spending my time on getting more scrap has been way more profitable. I mean, way way more, not even close...


----------

